# Carpenters in NZ



## Emer H

Hi forum members,
am new to this site. Husband has job offer in Christchurch and we are still trying to make up our minds what to do. Does anyone know what the carpenter workload is like over there. Seems husband is being offered the lowest rate for carpenters but he will have the option to move after six months. Can a family of 4 survive on a net pay of $840 or will he have to be lashing out 60+ hr weeks to survive. Rent seems very high over there, dunno about groceries either???? I do hope to pick up a p/t job myself, but we want to move for a better life for us and 2 kids. Would seem pointless if we're working all hours just to survive though! Where would people recommend moving to with 2 kids under 12, must have usual amenities......... schools, parks, shops and preferably on a bus route (somewhere outta d wobbly bits would be good too). any help would be great????:


----------



## escapedtonz

Emer H said:


> Hi forum members,
> am new to this site. Husband has job offer in Christchurch and we are still trying to make up our minds what to do. Does anyone know what the carpenter workload is like over there. Seems husband is being offered the lowest rate for carpenters but he will have the option to move after six months. Can a family of 4 survive on a net pay of $840 or will he have to be lashing out 60+ hr weeks to survive. Rent seems very high over there, dunno about groceries either???? I do hope to pick up a p/t job myself, but we want to move for a better life for us and 2 kids. Would seem pointless if we're working all hours just to survive though! Where would people recommend moving to with 2 kids under 12, must have usual amenities......... schools, parks, shops and preferably on a bus route (somewhere outta d wobbly bits would be good too). any help would be great????:


Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
I'd expect carpenter workload to be quite high in Christchurch due to the post earthquake rebuild programme.
There's still a heck of a lot of demolition still to do in the city centre before any rebuilding goes ahead but there's lots going on out of town. Other areas that sustained damage.

I wouldn't expect your hubby to be offered anything more than the minimum wage for the job. Doesn't matter what qualifications you've got or how long you've been doing it, employers will start you at the bottom and only offer more when you've proved your worth.
Tell him not to be put off as if he's willing to work hard the pay will start to rise quickly and when he's in the job he'll get a feel of the market and maybe look elsewhere that offers more. Don't be surprised if he does different types of work than he's used to. He may have to use skills he's not done for many years as job roles are seriously different here.

Net pay of $840 a week I assume ?
So that's $1680 a fortnight if my math hasn't deserted me.....
It'll certainly be a challenge but manageable so long as you don't spent extortionate amounts on rent, travel etc and are willing to compromise on some luxuries you may have in the UK.
Also may have to cut back on eating out etc until you learn how life flows here with the money you have.
I reckon its about 10-15% more expensive to live here overall, not including mortgage or rent.
You are correct that rent is very expensive. Probably double the UK.
Usually advertised as a weekly figure and being in Wellington you need to spend at least $500 a week to get anything half decent.
Sorry not sure about Christchurch rental. I know there is a shortage of it and rent is rising due to demand.
Initially when you walk in a supermarket you'll be shocked at the cost of most items. You will learn that you have to shop seasonally for vegetables or shop differently and go to the independant farm shops for vegetables, the butchers for meat etc.
You just learn to adapt. 
It's the same with everything, you learn to never buy anything at full price, but wait for the sales which are on virtually all the time in one form or another.

Life is much better here than UK in my opinion especially for kids when they are growing up. The lifestyle is a lot more outdoorsy and there's heaps more stuff going on that's free to attend plus there are many more opportunities to go to the beach or the park for a low cost picnic, a no cost bike ride etc etc instead of - for eg forking out £50 for a few hours at the cinema.

You will quickly see that no-one cares for material things or keeping up with the Jones's. You use a car to get from A to B here at the least cost so majority of people have older cars and not some flash £30k shiny new motor that just sits on the drive.
People use public transport more which is also a lot cheaper.

Don't get me wrong, life in NZ takes some getting used to. It is very different than UK but when you've got the hang of it you'll be fine.
Part time job would be a good idea to increase the money just to alleviate any stresses initially.

Good luck.


----------



## Emer H

escapedtonz said:


> Hi,
> Welcome to the forum.
> I'd expect carpenter workload to be quite high in Christchurch due to the post earthquake rebuild programme.
> There's still a heck of a lot of demolition still to do in the city centre before any rebuilding goes ahead but there's lots going on out of town. Other areas that sustained damage.
> 
> I wouldn't expect your hubby to be offered anything more than the minimum wage for the job. Doesn't matter what qualifications you've got or how long you've been doing it, employers will start you at the bottom and only offer more when you've proved your worth.
> Tell him not to be put off as if he's willing to work hard the pay will start to rise quickly and when he's in the job he'll get a feel of the market and maybe look elsewhere that offers more. Don't be surprised if he does different types of work than he's used to. He may have to use skills he's not done for many years as job roles are seriously different here.
> 
> Net pay of $840 a week I assume ?
> So that's $1680 a fortnight if my math hasn't deserted me.....
> It'll certainly be a challenge but manageable so long as you don't spent extortionate amounts on rent, travel etc and are willing to compromise on some luxuries you may have in the UK.
> Also may have to cut back on eating out etc until you learn how life flows here with the money you have.
> I reckon its about 10-15% more expensive to live here overall, not including mortgage or rent.
> You are correct that rent is very expensive. Probably double the UK.
> Usually advertised as a weekly figure and being in Wellington you need to spend at least $500 a week to get anything half decent.
> Sorry not sure about Christchurch rental. I know there is a shortage of it and rent is rising due to demand.
> Initially when you walk in a supermarket you'll be shocked at the cost of most items. You will learn that you have to shop seasonally for vegetables or shop differently and go to the independant farm shops for vegetables, the butchers for meat etc.
> You just learn to adapt.
> It's the same with everything, you learn to never buy anything at full price, but wait for the sales which are on virtually all the time in one form or another.
> 
> Life is much better here than UK in my opinion especially for kids when they are growing up. The lifestyle is a lot more outdoorsy and there's heaps more stuff going on that's free to attend plus there are many more opportunities to go to the beach or the park for a low cost picnic, a no cost bike ride etc etc instead of - for eg forking out £50 for a few hours at the cinema.
> 
> You will quickly see that no-one cares for material things or keeping up with the Jones's. You use a car to get from A to B here at the least cost so majority of people have older cars and not some flash £30k shiny new motor that just sits on the drive.
> People use public transport more which is also a lot cheaper.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, life in NZ takes some getting used to. It is very different than UK but when you've got the hang of it you'll be fine.
> Part time job would be a good idea to increase the money just to alleviate any stresses initially.
> 
> Good luck.


Thanks very much for that info, sounds like we could be cutting it tight for a while. Still don't think i'd let it put me off though. Any info for me on the earthquake situation as we have heard they are still having minor ones near Christchurch. Our initial thought was whats the chance of it happening twice in the same are, but after seeing the devestation in China at the weekend, u have to wonder about it. We were told to keep north to northwest of Christchurch CBD and yes rents are very high there! O wot to do!!!! Swear my head is wrecked from all the research.


----------



## escapedtonz

Emer H said:


> Thanks very much for that info, sounds like we could be cutting it tight for a while. Still don't think i'd let it put me off though. Any info for me on the earthquake situation as we have heard they are still having minor ones near Christchurch. Our initial thought was whats the chance of it happening twice in the same are, but after seeing the devestation in China at the weekend, u have to wonder about it. We were told to keep north to northwest of Christchurch CBD and yes rents are very high there! O wot to do!!!! Swear my head is wrecked from all the research.


Yeah you maybe cutting it fine for a short period but you'll survive so long as you use your common sense at first with rent, power usage and groceries.

There are many earthquakes per day in NZ with the majority of them not being felt.
Lots of people tell me I'm in the wrong place living and working slap bang on top of the fault line that runs through Wellington CBD and stats prove a big one here is well overdue but we just feel we can't live our lives worrying about it. We plan as much as we can for it happening at home and work and that's as far as it goes.
A big one could happen anytime anywhere here so you just have to be happy that you place yourself out of as much risk or danger as you can.
Not sure if North or NorthWest of Christchurch the best place to be.
I'd say somewhere flat, not on a hill so your house doesn't slide away and not near anything that can landslide on you and not near the sea to put you away from the tsunami risk.

Have a look at this link :
http://www.geonet.org.nz/quakes/region/canterbury/statistics
There is also an App called "NZ Quakes" but you might not be able to get it unless your in NZ assuming you have an Apple device.


----------



## Ramjet2012

Hi

We have been in Christchurch for a month only. We renting a house outside of Christchurch and we are still waiting for our container to arrive. 
We pay the same rent here as what we did for a house half this size in Reading, Berkshire. 
If your husband is willing to travel a little bit then look outside of Christchurch. We are in Rolleston it takes my husband 20-25 min to commute. There are good schools out here, the basic shops you need. It is growing a lot out here and the best is it is flat!!!
But have a look at west Melton, Lincoln. Also lovely towns. 
We are also nervous about the quakes. But not worth worrying about it. Just be prepared. The first big one came right through here and there minimal damage. Apparently the houses are built on river sand ?!?
Oh our rent is $535 a week for a 4 bed modern house. 
Good luck!!


----------



## Emer H

Hello Ramjet 2012,
thanks for the input. Can I ask how ye first started out. we are renting out our house in Ireland and so will probably have to go into fully furnished accommodation to start off with. The plan was to get a holiday rental for 6-8wks, as It might give us a chance to find a house over there, we have to buy the basic furniture too in that 6 wks. Did you stay in a holiday rental or were you able to rent a house from the UK???? Heard they are fairly strict on rentals, have to have loads of references and such............. any tips for me! Its gonna be soooooo hard for the first few weeks, but think if we had a base at least the kids and myself would settle a bit better. Was told that estate agents are slow to rent out properties from oversea families because people were not happy with the neighbourhoods that their rental property was in.............. omg......... i'm seriously stressed already and I haven't even moved yet.............


----------



## Emer H

ps......... how are ye preparing for another earthquake?


----------



## mackers26

Emer H said:


> Hello Ramjet 2012,
> thanks for the input. Can I ask how ye first started out. we are renting out our house in Ireland and so will probably have to go into fully furnished accommodation to start off with. The plan was to get a holiday rental for 6-8wks, as It might give us a chance to find a house over there, we have to buy the basic furniture too in that 6 wks. Did you stay in a holiday rental or were you able to rent a house from the UK???? Heard they are fairly strict on rentals, have to have loads of references and such............. any tips for me! Its gonna be soooooo hard for the first few weeks, but think if we had a base at least the kids and myself would settle a bit better. Was told that estate agents are slow to rent out properties from oversea families because people were not happy with the neighbourhoods that their rental property was in.............. omg......... i'm seriously stressed already and I haven't even moved yet.............


Hi Emer H. I'm a carpenter also & have just signed up for job in CHCH. I start in june & my wife & 2 boys will follow in august. My wages are $1000 a week, which i'm happy enough about, but i'm not sure if yours are before or after tax. I plan to stick with that particular job for a year (12 month contract) then find something better. 

Its very stressful indeed, we too are renting our house in Ireland & have all the same questions as you. We are nervous as hell but excited too!

Stephen


----------



## Emer H

Hi Stephen,
am glad to hear I'm not the only one feeling this way. All excited one minute and sick to me stomach the next. We made out that working 40hrs @ $25p.h. = 834 nett pay. Think my husband has to stay in his job for minimum of 6 months, but like that he intends moving on after that. Have seen carpenter jobs offering up to $39p.h., which would be fab. Have you noticed that the property prices seem to have fallen in the last week or two, presume that has to do with their winter season kickin in. How does your wife feel about bringing the kids over to the shaky areas? Did you get accommodation sorted for you? Presume you will go house hunting then for family house, did ye decide on suburb? Jaysus, theres so many questions but I reckon it cant be any worse than here.................,


----------



## mackers26

Emer H said:


> Hi Stephen,
> am glad to hear I'm not the only one feeling this way. All excited one minute and sick to me stomach the next. We made out that working 40hrs @ $25p.h. = 834 nett pay. Think my husband has to stay in his job for minimum of 6 months, but like that he intends moving on after that. Have seen carpenter jobs offering up to $39p.h., which would be fab. Have you noticed that the property prices seem to have fallen in the last week or two, presume that has to do with their winter season kickin in. How does your wife feel about bringing the kids over to the shaky areas? Did you get accommodation sorted for you? Presume you will go house hunting then for family house, did ye decide on suburb? Jaysus, theres so many questions but I reckon it cant be any worse than here.................,


We had noticed prices going down but still pretty expensive. My plan is to get settled in then find a 2/3 bedroom house close to nursery, shops etc cause my wife doesn't drive. We have been looking at houses on Trademe website & we're budgeting for around $350-400 a week. Obviously we probably won't settle in the first house we stay in but the ones we're seeing on that site look good. When i get there i'll b staying in a rented room organised by the employer then it'll be up to me to find a house for the family.
I have to stay in my job for 12 months but i'm ok with that, it'll give me time to find something i'm more suited to, i specialize in kitchens but i'm a fully qualified carpenter.
It wouldn't be to hard to beat Ireland at the minute, there's nothing for me anymore so a few wee earthquakes won't put us of & i have a sister in Brisbane so at least there's some family only 3hrs away.

So much to sort out here, wish i could go right now!


----------



## Emer H

I know exactly what you mean, we are dealing with Canstaff for my husbands job. He's also a carpenter/joiner, mostly 1st and 2nd fix stuff. He's had the interview, signed the contract and sent on all the documents. Just waiting on the official contract now with terms of job and such. Seems to take forever. We've decided to go out together, no point staying here when my house is being rented out........... don't think I could do that flight on my own anyway! Your wife's a brave woman doing the flight with the smallies. We were told it would be harder to place us as a family, but if Darren was going on his own they would sort out the accommodation for him. They will still help us out best they can tho'. Have a friend in Nelson who recommende staying in a holiday rental for approx. 6 wks, then move from there. Sounds daunting! Need to bring credit references too to rent a place and cant approach mortgage company, as like so many other couples, we are in arrears. Just hope ESB, Credit Union references will do. I hope to pick up a p/t job too while kids in school, ours are 10 and 7. Cleaning jobs are starting at $15 ph, not bad or I could go child minding maybe, like I do here. Really need to get out of this place, new beginnings, future for kids........... roll on


----------



## mia5

Emer H said:


> I know exactly what you mean, we are dealing with Canstaff for my husbands job. He's also a carpenter/joiner, mostly 1st and 2nd fix stuff. He's had the interview, signed the contract and sent on all the documents. Just waiting on the official contract now with terms of job and such. Seems to take forever. We've decided to go out together, no point staying here when my house is being rented out........... don't think I could do that flight on my own anyway! Your wife's a brave woman doing the flight with the smallies. We were told it would be harder to place us as a family, but if Darren was going on his own they would sort out the accommodation for him. They will still help us out best they can tho'. Have a friend in Nelson who recommende staying in a holiday rental for approx. 6 wks, then move from there. Sounds daunting! Need to bring credit references too to rent a place and cant approach mortgage company, as like so many other couples, we are in arrears. Just hope ESB, Credit Union references will do. I hope to pick up a p/t job too while kids in school, ours are 10 and 7. Cleaning jobs are starting at $15 ph, not bad or I could go child minding maybe, like I do here. Really need to get out of this place, new beginnings, future for kids........... roll on


Hi Emer H , 
My husband is a carpenter too and we are thinking about going through canstaff . We have had an email confirming they are interested in him and all the forms . We are just not sure about Christchurch , a bit scared really especially with having kids . What area will you live in ? And where are you from in the UK ?


----------



## Emer H

Hi Mia5,
nice to hear from you. I know how you feel about Christchurch, we're in the same boat, but I reckon things can happen anywhere at anytime. Cant live life worrying all the time. We were told keep away from the sea and all the east coast and keep away from the mountains. Starting off we're looking around Philipstown, Bishopsdale, Papanui..... reckon we'll have to stay near to Christchurch CBD til we get a car and find our way around. Had feedback about Rolleston, Selwyn.... approx. 20-25min drive, so hence the car needed first. Will just have to get on with it for the first 6months at least, eventhough it will be hard. Am from Cork, Ireland. Wont miss the place so much as the family and friends, but willing to go for the kids future....... there's nothing here for them!


----------



## mia5

Emer H said:


> Hi Mia5,
> nice to hear from you. I know how you feel about Christchurch, we're in the same boat, but I reckon things can happen anywhere at anytime. Cant live life worrying all the time. We were told keep away from the sea and all the east coast and keep away from the mountains. Starting off we're looking around Philipstown, Bishopsdale, Papanui..... reckon we'll have to stay near to Christchurch CBD til we get a car and find our way around. Had feedback about Rolleston, Selwyn.... approx. 20-25min drive, so hence the car needed first. Will just have to get on with it for the first 6months at least, eventhough it will be hard. Am from Cork, Ireland. Wont miss the place so much as the family and friends, but willing to go for the kids future....... there's nothing here for them!


Thanks for your replie , i'll look into those places . We only have till august we don't need a job to go but I think it would be better . I've been looking into Auckland and the bay of plenty so not sure where we will end up


----------



## shewry

hey guys, been talking to some people from work about how hard/easy it was for them to move here from different parts of the world which got me here. Was thinking if i could help others with my local knowledge that would be cool. I was a builder for 15 years, have just started new job in local goverment to do with building control. 800-1000 bucks in the hand a week sounds about right for a builder, hard for a one income family but you can do it. All comes down to the life you want. Me, im all about my family so they come first, money second. Awesome life here for kids, but i might be a bit biased. If your family are happy and all the bills are paid the rest just flows, lifes good. The whole of nz gets earthquakes, thousands of them, but you dont feel maybe 95% of them. Christchurch was very unlucky, and remember this was a very rare event. Like the guy from wellington said, dont get a house on a hill and youll be sweet.Heaps of work going in chch at moment and will be for a long time, takes a lot to rebuild a city!! Good idea not to sign on for to long something better will always come along. My personal opinion(for what its worth) is stay away from Auckland! To big with all the big city problems, its not real nz. Massive rent and house affordability problems, traffic problems it will take you 2-3 hrs to get anywhere! Bay of Plenty is awesome, spent a few years in papamoa, Tauranga. Wicked place with beautiful beaches and nice climate. Be prepared to be cold in chch now that we are coming into winter. Gets real extremes,well extremes for nz! hot as in the summer and freezing in the winter. For climate and beaches in the south Is, Nelson is the best just no surf though. Ive lived in chch, nelson, tauranga and now im in new plymouth. Ive traveled all around nz so any other places or particular thing you want to know just post and ill reply. Good luck guys and i really do hope everything works out for ya.


----------



## Emer H

Thanks Shewry for the information. 
I'm with you - once the bills are paid and kids are happy, life will be grand! Any tips for us moving out as a family of four. Holiday rental seems the way to go for us starting off, we would be hoping to find a house within 6 wks. Are we being realistic? Any recommendations on what area would be nice for kids, schools, parks and shops nearby would be nice 2?


----------



## daffie1986

Emer H said:


> Can a family of 4 survive on a net pay of $840 or will he have to be lashing out 60+ hr weeks to survive.


Hi,

At the moment we (married young couple) are waiting only 26 more days to go for a one year work experience in Invercargill. when we like it, we want to migrate. A friend off my here in the Netherlands has worked in the UK as a jockey, she told me she got payed every week or every other week. In NZ its the same, you get payed every week or every other week depending on which boss you're working for. Don't know if the pay is based on paying every or every other week, but that will make a big difference. To dutch standards living in NZ is just as expensive/cheap (depends how you look at it) as in NZ, the only difference is that unhealthy food and alcohol is more expensive in NZ, here in the Netherlands it's the other way around. 

regards, daphne


----------



## Emer H

Hi Daffie 1986,
Never dawned on me that pay would be every other week, makes a bit of a difference. Sounds like I'll be very healthy over there so......... salads and water here I come!


----------



## Emer H

I've heard loads say keep away from Aukland, very busy city and commutes are a nightmare, but its whatever you decide! Keep in touch.


----------



## daffie1986

Emer H said:


> Hi Daffie 1986,
> Never dawned on me that pay would be every other week, makes a bit of a difference. Sounds like I'll be very healthy over there so......... salads and water here I come!


Just ask your husband's boss, just to be sure. 

We're going to live on NZ$500 a week whit 2 persons, so I've already compare'd it whit daily costs in the Netherlands and that would be possible. Though i'm going to work from arround August/September, so that's already a difference.

We'll be living in the South, Invercargill.


----------



## escapedtonz

Emer H said:


> Hi Daffie 1986,
> Never dawned on me that pay would be every other week, makes a bit of a difference. Sounds like I'll be very healthy over there so......... salads and water here I come!


Hi Emer H,
Unsure about manual workers and tradies etc but from what I can tell most people I know here in NZ (all company workers) are paid fortnightly and it isn't negotiable.
It's very strange at first having been paid monthly for years but its way better and the next payslip is never that far away.
I have a mate in Auckland who has his own roofing business and he pays his permanent staff member weekly.


----------



## escapedtonz

daffie1986 said:


> Just ask your husband's boss, just to be sure.
> 
> We're going to live on NZ$500 a week whit 2 persons, so I've already compare'd it whit daily costs in the Netherlands and that would be possible. Though i'm going to work from arround August/September, so that's already a difference.
> 
> We'll be living in the South, Invercargill.


Hi daffie1986,
Wow NZ$500 a week isn't a lot for one person, let alone two of you.
This equates to an annual salary of approx $31000 when you consider your tax and ACC contributions.
I've always advised a couple to be looking at a minimum of $80000 annually to make life comfortable.
All depends on your lifestyle of course and what is included with your job - e.g. Does your salary or job include accommodation ? Heating ? Water & Wastewater /Rates ? Transport ? etc etc
Invercargill will be damn cold when you arrive in August with the heating needing to be on constant.
It's a well known fact that the Southern tip of NZ is on a very similar latitude to that of the Falkland Islands and next stop the South Pole Brrrr!


----------



## topcat83

daffie1986 said:


> Just ask your husband's boss, just to be sure.
> 
> We're going to live on NZ$500 a week whit 2 persons, so I've already compare'd it whit daily costs in the Netherlands and that would be possible. Though i'm going to work from arround August/September, so that's already a difference.
> 
> We'll be living in the South, Invercargill.


Hi there 
Do you have accommodation provided? And is that after tax? If not, if you have to pay rent then $500 is not that much.

Also see http://www.stuff.co.nz/business/farming/8549482/Drought-to-suck-growth-from-wages - this shows the average farm worker earning $46,246 PA ($5500 more than the national average). That's $890 per week _each_. I will say that you'd obviously expect to get less than that, as you're short term and not experienced - but even so, $500 for 2 people seems extremely low, even in Invercargill.

I'd say go and see how things pan out, but I'm nervous that this farmer is after extremely cheap labour. 

Also look at http://www.wwoof.co.nz/ - this is a way of travelling around NZ and seeing more than one farm! The farmers have to supply you with accommodation & food for about 4 hours work per day. Often if you do more they'll pay you. It might give you a fall-back plan if you don't like Invercargill or the farmer (hopefully not!).


----------



## daffie1986

the $500 is fortnightly payed(it's wat's left after paying tax), whe have an accomodation provided from the boss. This is only for the first 2 months and after 2 months i will be working to.


----------



## topcat83

daffie1986 said:


> the $500 is fortnightly payed(it's wat's left after paying tax), whe have an accomodation provided from the boss. This is only for the first 2 months and after 2 months i will be working to.


It's good that the accommodation is included - that will save you a bit. And that it's after tax. 
We need to make sure that our potential expats aren't taken advantage of


----------



## Emer H

Cheers for that,
will just have to get used to being paid fortnightly so, twill be nice to just have a wage at this stage, disastrous situations over here! beam me over please!


----------



## daffie1986

daffie1986 said:


> the $500 is *fortnightly* payed(it's wat's left after paying tax), whe have an accomodation provided from the boss. This is only for the first 2 months and after 2 months i will be working to.


I meant weekly

Thanx to the both off you anyway. I've been comparing it whit the euro, also de prices for a normal way of life.


----------



## horse

Hi i am new here i see you lads have jobs i have been looking for finish carpenter or joinery work any info would be good ,


----------



## mackers26

horse said:


> Hi i am new here i see you lads have jobs i have been looking for finish carpenter or joinery work any info would be good ,


Are you still in Ireland? On another thread there is a link to a site advertising carpenter jobs with a company called Ryman Healthcare. Also on this page you will find info on an upcoming NZ jobs expo coming to Dublin in July.
Alternatively you could contact Canstaff, thats who i start with in June. I originally saw them advertise on my local jobcentre website last November. I applied then & i'll be inChristchurch in 3/4 weeks.

Hope this helps


----------



## horse

thanks i will contact them


----------



## mia5

mackers26 said:


> Are you still in Ireland? On another thread there is a link to a site advertising carpenter jobs with a company called Ryman Healthcare. Also on this page you will find info on an upcoming NZ jobs expo coming to Dublin in July.
> Alternatively you could contact Canstaff, thats who i start with in June. I originally saw them advertise on my local jobcentre website last November. I applied then & i'll be inChristchurch in 3/4 weeks.
> 
> Hope this helps


Hi , can you let me know when you are in New Zealand and how your getting on for work and accommodate. We are apply with canstaff at the moment and hope to be in New Zealand in august


----------



## mackers26

mia5 said:


> Hi , can you let me know when you are in New Zealand and how your getting on for work and accommodate. We are apply with canstaff at the moment and hope to be in New Zealand in august


Will do. our visa app was sent last week so fingers crossed we should know in 2 weeks. Then i should be away a week or so after that.


----------



## mia5

mackers26 said:


> Will do. our visa app was sent last week so fingers crossed we should know in 2 weeks. Then i should be away a week or so after that.


Good luck


----------



## keen91

*poss job oportunity in NZ*



mackers26 said:


> Are you still in Ireland? On another thread there is a link to a site advertising carpenter jobs with a company called Ryman Healthcare. Also on this page you will find info on an upcoming NZ jobs expo coming to Dublin in July.
> Alternatively you could contact Canstaff, thats who i start with in June. I originally saw them advertise on my local jobcentre website last November. I applied then & i'll be inChristchurch in 3/4 weeks.
> 
> Hope this helps


Hi I was wondering if you could help me at all iv just been offered a an opportunity to go to Christchurch and be part of the rebuild. I am a 22 year from England and would be potentially going over on my own to work as a hammerhand/carpenters mate, I have previous experience in carpentry but am not fully competent going out there on my own as a full quald chippy. Is there many lads you've come across out there my age/same job? Is work demanding and is there room for me to learn and grow out there in terms of my carpentry skills?


----------



## mackers26

keen91 said:


> Hi I was wondering if you could help me at all iv just been offered a an opportunity to go to Christchurch and be part of the rebuild. I am a 22 year from England and would be potentially going over on my own to work as a hammerhand/carpenters mate, I have previous experience in carpentry but am not fully competent going out there on my own as a full quald chippy. Is there many lads you've come across out there my age/same job? Is work demanding and is there room for me to learn and grow out there in terms of my carpentry skills?


Sure, i would be happy to help. I've been in Christchurch for 6 months now & things are going well. Its been hard work though but if your not afraid to work then you will do well. The best advice I can give you is to prepare yourself well, the cost of living in New Zealand is quite high & it takes a while to get used to it, wages could be better but aren't bad at the same time. If you knuckle down & act responsibly then you will do well. Regarding you work experience, i can find out a bit more info tomorrow. A young lad from Northern Ireland started with our company last week & he tells me he's only served 1 year out of his apprenticeship. I'll find out as much as i can & get back to you. Can you tell me who the job offer is with & any other details if you don't mind (you can email me if you want). 

Best of luck meantime


----------



## keen91

mackers26 said:


> Sure, i would be happy to help. I've been in Christchurch for 6 months now & things are going well. Its been hard work though but if your not afraid to work then you will do well. The best advice I can give you is to prepare yourself well, the cost of living in New Zealand is quite high & it takes a while to get used to it, wages could be better but aren't bad at the same time. If you knuckle down & act responsibly then you will do well. Regarding you work experience, i can find out a bit more info tomorrow. A young lad from Northern Ireland started with our company last week & he tells me he's only served 1 year out of his apprenticeship. I'll find out as much as i can & get back to you. Can you tell me who the job offer is with & any other details if you don't mind (you can email me if you want).
> 
> Best of luck meantime


Sounds good, well you don't get anywhere in life without putting in hard work so no worries on that front! A lot of preparing will have to be done if I take up the offer because like I said I will be going on my own, which as you can appreciate will be very daunting and will have knowone to fall back into when over there so failure will not be an option. the job offer is with Farrell group, on an 18 month contract as a hammerhand. How do I get hold of your email? would be much easier. 

Thanks again


----------



## mackers26

keen91 said:


> Sounds good, well you don't get anywhere in life without putting in hard work so no worries on that front! A lot of preparing will have to be done if I take up the offer because like I said I will be going on my own, which as you can appreciate will be very daunting and will have knowone to fall back into when over there so failure will not be an option. the job offer is with Farrell group, on an 18 month contract as a hammerhand. How do I get hold of your email? would be much easier.
> 
> Thanks again


lol, i work for Farrell. its late here but once i work out how to send you a private message i'll b in touch with my email.


----------



## topcat83

mackers26 said:


> lol, i work for Farrell. its late here but once i work out how to send you a private message i'll b in touch with my email.


You won't be able to do it until keen91 has made 5 posts. Then he'll be able to send and receive PMs.


----------



## Turk&EnglishWannabie

mackers26 said:


> Hi Emer H. I'm a carpenter also & have just signed up for job in CHCH. I start in june & my wife & 2 boys will follow in august. My wages are $1000 a week, which i'm happy enough about, but i'm not sure if yours are before or after tax. I plan to stick with that particular job for a year (12 month contract) then find something better.
> 
> Its very stressful indeed, we too are renting our house in Ireland & have all the same questions as you. We are nervous as hell but excited too!
> 
> Stephen


Hi Mackers26 and Emer H, just wondered if you made it to Christchurch and how is it going? My husband is a carpenter but we are still in the process of looking for a job.


----------



## mackers26

Turk&EnglishWannabie said:


> Hi Mackers26 and Emer H, just wondered if you made it to Christchurch and how is it going? My husband is a carpenter but we are still in the process of looking for a job.


Hi there. I'm in chch nearly 10 months now. We've just this week got a new 3 year visa, i'm working as a foreman for Farrell Residential & my wife works for chch city council. Our 2 boys are settled in at pre-school & we've made a lots of friends. It was tough at the start but things are going well now.
If theres anything i can do to help let me know, i know farrell are always looking for carpenters so it may be worth giving them a try.


----------



## Turk&EnglishWannabie

mackers26 said:


> Hi there. I'm in chch nearly 10 months now. We've just this week got a new 3 year visa, i'm working as a foreman for Farrell Residential & my wife works for chch city council. Our 2 boys are settled in at pre-school & we've made a lots of friends. It was tough at the start but things are going well now.
> If theres anything i can do to help let me know, i know farrell are always looking for carpenters so it may be worth giving them a try.


Hi, thanks so much for replying, I wasn't sure if you would still be on this site. Would you mind if I messaged you? I don't really want to put too much personal information on this website.

Thanks.


----------



## mackers26

Turk&EnglishWannabie said:


> Hi, thanks so much for replying, I wasn't sure if you would still be on this site. Would you mind if I messaged you? I don't really want to put too much personal information on this website.
> 
> Thanks.


Sure, work away i'll be happy to help.


----------

